# 2000 2.7T , 22k miles. Replace Timing Belt?



## GripSpec (Oct 31, 2008)

Hey guys, I'm a new Audi Owner. I previously owned a Subaru WRX, sold it, found what I thought was an amazing deal on an A6 so I jumped on it. The car is a 2000 A6 with 22k miles (older couple). My question is that I've talked to a few shops and the dealer that say it would be a "good idea" to replace the timing belt because of age. They say even though the mileage is very low, that the belt could still be worn from age. I guess I can understand this, but I am in college and really don't want to spend that money unless its necessary. What do you guys think? replace or leave it alone for awhile?


----------



## Snowhere (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: 2000 2.7T , 22k miles. Replace Timing Belt? (GripSpec)*

The audi mechanic I use when I am too busy to do stuff myself says the belts only have a five year lifespan. Considering that people do break them, I have to agree that it is cheaper to replace the belt, then to replace heads. If it breaks you will bend valves and it will cost you. If you go to an independent shop, you should be able to get the belt replaced for around $750. Or, buy the Bentley and the cam positioner tool and do it yourself. I would inspect all the cam seals and gaskets while you are in there and replace anything suspect looking. The only problem is Bentley is out of the book until Dec. 8, I called yesterday to order one and will have to wait.


----------



## Massboykie (Aug 15, 2006)

*Re: 2000 2.7T , 22k miles. Replace Timing Belt? (Snowhere)*

Just an FYI...
If you get the kit here you can "rent" the tools with it... A friend of mind got the kit for his 2.8 and the instructions were great.
http://www.blauparts.com/
Cheers
Massboykie


----------



## Slimjimmn (Apr 8, 2006)

*Re: 2000 2.7T , 22k miles. Replace Timing Belt? (GripSpec)*

its pointless to replace the belt unless its work or cracked. Serpentine belts are exposed to the elements more than timing belts because there are no covers over them. Its easy to pull the cover for the timing belt and check yourself if you dont trust what a shop says. If the belt has cracks on it than it needs replacement. If there are no cracks than I wouldnt reccomend a change till 40k. The older couple probably stored the car indoors and never drove it so I highly doubt the belt is cracked but you never know.


----------

